# Do the Tapout guys drive you crazy?



## John Kickchass (Aug 8, 2007)

Seriously what the hell have these guys done for the sport besides sponsor way back in 99 and be the first MMA clothing brand?

They have come a long way I respect that but when I watch the show I forget about all that and I want to punch a whole in the wall they drive me crazy. I watched only one because I couldn't withstand the punishment of watching another one. I saw one where they went to AKA with Bob Cook a decent fighter frm UFC 24 however now a manager of this punk named Matt Major. That Mask guy first off is a goof in Tapout I would love to see him get shot if he walked in Harlem speaking the way he does. "Yea Matt Major!" I found it funny when he called Matt Major a future UFC champion then we see Major fight and he can't finish some fat old black guy who gassed badly. In fact the black guy wooped him in the first round.

And that flying knee by Major-well executed. Punkass seemed like an okay guy since he was quiet and actually knew what he was talking about. Skyskrape is just a moron wearing a fake wig and those tight ass jeans I doubt he knows what is going on in the sport.

I saw a preview of the won where they sponsor Charuto since I watched WEC 29 on Versus they had commercials. But I refuse to watch the garbage any more. And the commercial didn't change my thoughts either.

Who else hates Tapout? I also find that most people that wear Tapout outside of MMA act like they can fight or are posers.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I can't stand their show either, but I respect the risk they took and the fact that now they are trying to cash in.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have a great idea.... Instead of whining on the net about these guys, go meet them face to face and tell them how bad they are. Or even easier since you most likely would never do that. DON"T WATCH THE SHOW:confused03: If you don't like it, don't watch it. What have they done? 

Personally, I like the show. I think it is good to see there are some grassroots type sponsors out there still. If they didn't do what they do on the level they show on the show, many fighters would not get a chance in the big time. I do think they are goofy as hell and a bit annoying, but I don't come online to complain about it. If they get to be too much, I turn the channel:dunno:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> I have a great idea.... Instead of whining on the net about these guys, go meet them face to face and tell them how bad they are. Or even easier since you most likely would never do that. DON"T WATCH THE SHOW:confused03: If you don't like it, don't watch it. What have they done?
> 
> Personally, I like the show. I think it is good to see there are some grassroots type sponsors out there still. If they didn't do what they do on the level they show on the show, many fighters would not get a chance in the big time. I do think they are goofy as hell and a bit annoying, but I don't come online to complain about it. If they get to be too much, I turn the channel:dunno:


Very Good post, I do agree that 2 out of the three are quite annoying but the show does have some good points, ehh if they get too annoying I just use the trust remote


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I like the show personally, but i HATE TapouT. Every gay Bro around here wears that shit and it's way ******* annoying. I hate the brand, enjoy the show. The guys are kind of annoying but the show IS about Mixed Martial Arts(which I approve of)


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> DON"T WATCH THE SHOW:confused03: If you don't like it, don't watch it. :


Isn't that what the guy said? He said he isn't watching it because of those guys. I don't see what the big deal is with someone coming online and seeing if others feel the same way as they do. 




ROCKBASS03 said:


> I don't come online to complain about it.


but you come online to complain about somone elses complaint? I see that makes it much better :confused05:


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

AdRath said:


> Isn't that what the guy said? He said he isn't watching it because of those guys. I don't see what the big deal is with someone coming online and seeing if others feel the same way as they do.
> 
> 
> 
> but you come online to complain about somone elses complaint? I see that makes it much better :confused05:


And the sick cycle continues. But yeah they're pretty annoying. Mostly when they yell. Like when they called Matt Hughes and all you heard for 30 seconds was, "MATT HUGHES!!!! MATT HUGHES!!!! MATT!!!! MATT!!! HUGHES!!!! HUGHES!!!" That shit gets old but other than that it's pretty cool seeing these up and coming fighters. The most recent one with Cowboy from Duane Ludwig's Gym was cool. That guy Cowboy has some serious potential especially if he gets down to 155.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I really liked cowboys sub transition


----------



## John Kickchass (Aug 8, 2007)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> I have a great idea.... Instead of whining on the net about these guys, go meet them face to face and tell them how bad they are. Or even easier since you most likely would never do that. DON"T WATCH THE SHOW:confused03: If you don't like it, don't watch it. What have they done?
> 
> Personally, I like the show. I think it is good to see there are some grassroots type sponsors out there still. If they didn't do what they do on the level they show on the show, many fighters would not get a chance in the big time. I do think they are goofy as hell and a bit annoying, but I don't come online to complain about it. If they get to be too much, I turn the channel:dunno:


Are you serious? I said I don't watch the show after that and try not too. And if I ever did meet them I would spread my thoughts to their face.


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> I have a great idea.... Instead of whining on the net about these guys, go meet them face to face and tell them how bad they are. Or even easier since you most likely would never do that. DON"T WATCH THE SHOW:confused03: If you don't like it, don't watch it. What have they done?


this is such a typical & cliche response. "why don't you tell them that to their face?!?". utterly ridiculous. the show sucks, & those cats act like their the icp of mma. they deserved to be dogged imo. and this is a forum about mma, so this topic is worth bringing up. getting tough guy about it is pointless. AdRath hit the nail on the head w/ his response.

and don't bother wasting your time neg repping me, i could give 2 shits about a meaningless point system. whatever makes ya happy tho.


----------



## John Kickchass (Aug 8, 2007)

jehu pitchfork said:


> this is such a typical & cliche response. "why don't you tell them that to their face?!?". utterly ridiculous. the show sucks, & those cats act like their the icp of mma. they deserved to be dogged imo. and this is a forum about mma, so this topic is worth bringing up. getting tough guy about it is pointless. AdRath hit the nail on the head w/ his response.
> 
> and don't bother wasting your time neg repping me, i could give 2 shits about a meaningless point system. whatever makes ya happy tho.


I know exactly how ICP went from musicians to making their own wrestling promotion this is what these guys are basically doing going from entrepreneurs to making their own MMA show. And wearing that ridicolous face paint, goofy outfits, and the same shirt.

I would say that to their face I am not afraid of a guy who goes around saying "Major! Matt Major oh he is a future middleweight champion".


----------



## El_Padre (Oct 31, 2006)

Not living in the US but in a country where MMA is not popular (official competitions are banned), I don't get to see that many people wearing TapOut gear so, this part doesn't bother me.

Regarding the Show, I find it quite entertaining and seeing newcomers I would have never heard of otherwise is a good thing. If a brand goes around the country and helps them to get some "visibility" is a great idea.

Regarding the "TapOut Crew", yes, they can be annoying but R
remember it's a show, it's made to entertain (one way or another), in my opinion, they're kind of playing a role in front of the camera, I'm not sure they're 100% like that in real life. The only one that may be is Punkass, I'm not so sure about the other 2 (although I don't know them in real life).

Apart from that, I enjoy that show, with all it positive and negative aspects.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I hope tonights episode will be alot better, for it has potential.


----------



## TerribleOne (Jul 12, 2007)

This is a forum, and he is discussing something related to MMA soo his post is valid. I also hate the tapout guys, After watching the first full show, and the other clips they put on ON DEMAND, I really just wish someone would **** those guys up. 

Only one I can stand is the bus driver, he seems mostly normal minus that queer bandana halfway over his eyes.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I watched about 5 minutes of this show and that was about all I could stomach. Grown men who dress up in costumes and act like retards is not my idea of entertainment. This show seems like it would appeal more to the MMA fans who crossedover from the WWE and are now watching UFC.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Them dressing up is a gimick, it gets people talking about them, good or bad it is advertisement.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

massage__dancer said:


> Them dressing up is a gimick, it gets people talking about them, good or bad it is advertisement.


exactly, It's a gimmick thats trying to attract people who think that dressing up and acting like an ass is cool/funny. = wrestling fans and little kids.

It would be one thing if they were actually funny, but they are far from it.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I believe the name Tapout is refering to the wearer telling the other person to Tapout


----------



## frankinaug (Jul 12, 2006)

I think as a company they are great for MMA and they seem to really care about the fighters and the "fight game". The masks, clothes and antics are a little over the top, but if you look past that it seems as though they are three guys who really care and understand MMA and want to see it succeed. But Skyscrape is still one tall **** a guy.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

they're tools but they have a cool logo i'm sorry!!!! i'd wear it if it weren't so f*cking pricey.


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

************ said:


> Oh my god would i love to tell them to their face. Anytime anywhere.
> 
> Punkazz seems like a cool enough dude, but the other two fruit loops are absolutely fricken stooooopid.
> 
> ...


"Loosers"? Yeah...


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I kinda like 2 of them after the bj penn show but I still want to know what the hell the guy with thewig actually does?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't really like the guys on the show beside Punkass but I enjoy the show whenever they aren't screaming fighters names It shows the inside of a lot of training places along with a lot of up and comers Cowboy Cerrone is a monster and the guy he fought is fighting at Art of War 3 if anyone cares.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> they're tools but they have a cool logo i'm sorry!!!! i'd wear it if it weren't so f*cking pricey.


hehe I like their clothing as well =P


----------



## nooblift (Jun 29, 2007)

I watch the show because they have an amature fight at the end of every episode... i like seeing what other new comers look like in the ring.
The guy skyscrape is stupid as hell and i dont think the really does anything. Other than him i like the show, i like seeing where these guys start out, how they train. Makes it more exciting when you see a fight with a guy in it that you know something about rather than two random ass guys.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

i'd wear the clothes as i said but i want TapouT clothes I can actually train in, I do not train MMA but nevertheless I am throwing, rolling, joint locking. they need to cut clothes for chicks that are FUNCTIONAL if i want booty shorts i can go to victoria's secret


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> i'd wear the clothes as i said but i want TapouT clothes I can actually train in, I do not train MMA but nevertheless I am throwing, rolling, joint locking. they need to cut clothes for chicks that are FUNCTIONAL if i want booty shorts i can go to victoria's secret


You should get the girl tanks. I saw one of the women at Muay Thai wearing one.

TapouT - Girl's Tanktops


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> i'd wear the clothes as i said but i want TapouT clothes I can actually train in, I do not train MMA but nevertheless I am throwing, rolling, joint locking. they need to cut clothes for chicks that are FUNCTIONAL if i want booty shorts i can go to victoria's secret



Well that is because they know that only men should be fighting and if the women want to pretend to blong to the sport the can just hold up our signs and while they do that they might as well show off that skin and a** for that is all they are good for in the sport












p.s. swpthleg I am joking lol. 


p.s. ok now for being serious how do you look in those booty shorts :dunno:


----------



## nooblift (Jun 29, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> Well that is because they know that only men should be fighting and if the women want to pretend to blong to the sport the can just hold up our signs and while they do that they might as well show off that skin and a** for that is all they are good for in the sport
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good job on that one, im sure you two are gunna become great friends...


----------



## Rexqwondo (Aug 2, 2007)

I like the Tapout brand. The show takes a little bit of getting use to. Love them or hate them they are giving the sport exposure. They are showing a lot of up and coming fighters which is cool. As the fighter thats the worst place to be at. UNKNOWN. These a guys are making mma bigger. I honestly think they are alright.


----------



## Sidd (Aug 8, 2007)

These guys are extremely annoying, dumb, and their logo/brand sucks ass. Go go Affliction!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I think the tapout guys are the biggest bunch of douchebags I've ever seen. I've only watched a few episodes and the guys remind me of professional wrestling characters. What the hell is with the makeup? 

That being said, Tapout is a huge driving force in the spread of MMA in the mainstream world.


----------



## Rexqwondo (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey Davisty69 do you think we would even be talking about them if they wore business suits?


----------



## kobra ki (May 7, 2006)

I DVR the shows and fast forward until I see the fighters they pick up. I think that they are doing a good job of introducing new fighters, even though I haven't seen them showcase more than 1 fight per fighter. The best thing about UFC TUF is that I get exposed to fighters enough to know whether I like them.

TAPOUT guys are WWE style shills but I respect them for making MMA a market.


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

I _barely_ got through my first show the day before yesterday. Since then I'm addicted, ignore their marketing gimmicks and be thankful we get to catch guys like Matt Hughes, Crazy Bob Cook, BJ Penn, and Chuck Liddel while they promote seriously lucky up and comers who not only get a chance to promote for a major company in mma, but their self.

They run a *solid* business, and have a fun time doing it (as corny and pointless it can be sometimes). 

When people start complaining about a little extra MMA in their life....:dunno:


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

I like the bits with the fighting and some of the behind the scenes stuff is interesting but the Tapout crew are annoying as hell.
Grown men should not dress like they are off to a fancy dress party and shout peoples names over and over like drunken frat boys.

Also, that Mask guy has said a few things that give the impression that he thinks he's not white. Whats that all about?

Oh, and that Matt Major guy seemed like a total prick too.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Shit is Tapout came to my gym and offerend to sponsor me in a fight, Damn I would be in shock.

Those guys are cool and funny. I admit when I first saw the preview for the show I was thinking, Wtf are these guys thinking, But I honestly think it's cool that the biggest MMA clothing company is run by some cool laid back guys who get to know you and like to have a fun time, but also have a Business aspect.


----------

